# Interest in your thoughts



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Possibly I am on my own here and I have no concerns with that so please shoot me down as you wish but I am very uncomfortable with the recent ‘Opening a bar thread’. The thought that it will remain on the internet for many many years and could be accessed by impressionable people worries me.

•	It could be interpreted as supporting criminal activity in the form of bribery and corruption.
•	It could be interpreted as suggesting that prostitution is a respectable chosen life style.
•	It seems to demonstrate that someone who declares illegal intentions will get advice on this forum.

My worry is not lessened by the thought that the OP may suffer from ‘imaginary world’ syndrome.

I would normally be happy to leave this to the mods but as a mod (jojo) is presenting strong views within the thread (as she is very much entitled to do) I feel it is unfair to leave the burden on her.

Further as Xabia pointed out if the thread had had a realistic title would it have been terminated?

On these grounds I would like to see the said thread deleted followed by the subsequent removal of this thread.

I’m not a prude or have any interest in restricting discussion or opinions no matter how extreme but I believe this thread does not represent open debate and does not reflect well on the splendid work of this forum, its mods, and all its many contributors.

Just interested in opinions.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

I think by the responses Nigele that it was pretty open on debate and said it all really.

The OP in fact started out by saying he thought opening a bar/strip club but never actually said it would be a puti club. In fact I think I was the first to point out by saying that although strip clubs are around what would be the point in that cos there are puti clubs offering more (strips and then extras!) for a little extra cash.

Those accessing the thread will clearly see from a lot of the responses that it is in fact illegal and I for one doubt the OP's seriousness on this type of business anyway. It was little more than a wind up in any case.... I think we all know that it wouldn't work, don't we???! I certainly hope so.

There are those in Spain who seek advise on forums on getting round the legal way of doing things on all aspects of their life here. The fact that illegal activities and corruption exist is just a by the by - I think the general response here anyway is from those of a more responsible and realistic nature. 

The thread then just got a bit testy in areas with a few insults, but Dunmovin and Tiger have crossed paths before iirc - and then of course a bit of off topic, but that was getting close in time and proximity to another thread on legal age of consent so it was all in the air then...

Jo mentioned she would close the thread. But it would be interesting to find out if the OP did in fact take the mayor for lunch and met with the mafiosos.....I enjoy a good story LOL!!!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

I think the thread should be left up, just for sheer entertainment value or as a warning to other Trolls 

Guess the mayor may not have been able to do lunch as he'd have been busy feeding his donkeys around that time


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

And whether a wind up or not, brothels are in some countries legalised and controlled and (not being up on the situation _burdel_ in Spain) if that is OK in Spain, perfectly legitimate to ask the question on the forum? Someone might think it morally objectionable if, for example, I propose to throw in my life in Australia, drag my child to Spain for an immersion experiment, and spend my time making a film about the week in the life of a cigarette lighter (it's quite a gritty plot), that that is a really bad thing to do to my kid. I might ask for advice on schools then, for example, and hope that I will get replies that focus on that facet of my move. While you might throw in your two cents worth with your opinion on the broader issues, really, if what I am doing is legal, is the forum's responsibility to help me with my school issue, or set me straight on my bad motherin' approach?

If it is legal to have a brothel, I think the posting of a question in relation to how to go is acceptable. If not, then I think there is a strong case for not engaging in the discussion!

It is irresistable tho' when you read something that you don't think is acceptable (for whatever reason) to put your two cents worth in. But I don't think we can close down a post just because we might not morally agree with what someone is proposing.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

jockm said:


> And whether a wind up or not, brothels are in some countries legalised and controlled and (not being up on the situation _burdel_ in Spain) if that is OK in Spain, perfectly legitimate to ask the question on the forum? Someone might think it morally objectionable if, for example, I propose to throw in my life in Australia, drag my child to Spain for an immersion experiment, and spend my time making a film about the week in the life of a cigarette lighter (it's quite a gritty plot), that that is a really bad thing to do to my kid. I might ask for advice on schools then, for example, and hope that I will get replies that focus on that facet of my move. While you might throw in your two cents worth with your opinion on the broader issues, really, if what I am doing is legal, is the forum's responsibility to help me with my school issue, or set me straight on my bad motherin' approach?
> 
> If it is legal to have a brothel, I think the posting of a question in relation to how to go is acceptable. If not, then I think there is a strong case for not engaging in the discussion!
> 
> It is irresistable tho' when you read something that you don't think is acceptable (for whatever reason) to put your two cents worth in. But I don't think we can close down a post just because we might not morally agree with what someone is proposing.


Interesting viewpoint. I agree with the sentiment that applying censorship on the grounds of disapproval of the morality is wrong and would do damge to the forum.


----------



## Jewel003 (May 24, 2010)

I live in and have lived in several countries where brothels are legal, as well as in countries where they are not and in my opinion, where they ARE legal, the government keeps a close eye on them and the girls/women that work there are way better off than in countries where it isn't legal.
I have no idea if it is or isn't legal in Spain but feel that whether OP is just blowing smoke or not, it is interesting for others to know what opinions are voiced on this forum.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Possibly I am on my own here and I have no concerns with that so please shoot me down as you wish but I am very uncomfortable with the recent ‘Opening a bar thread’. The thought that it will remain on the internet for many many years and could be accessed by impressionable people worries me.
> 
> •	It could be interpreted as supporting criminal activity in the form of bribery and corruption.
> •	It could be interpreted as suggesting that prostitution is a respectable chosen life style.
> ...


I don't think it should be deleted - closed maybe

the OP has had the advice he asked for & chosen to ignore it (as so many do)

he has decided to become offensive & that IMO is time to close the thread


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> Interesting viewpoint. I agree with the sentiment that applying censorship on the grounds of disapproval of the morality is wrong and would do damge to the forum.


Yes agree but we are talking illegal here in the specific and indirect reference. I wouldn't want to see this place turn into a 'holier than though' any more than a 'porno reference' forum 

That said now the OP has had his fun I note you guys are diluting things with wit and humour, and I wouldn't want to lose Andy's Troll poster 

All I will add is slippery slopes. The line needs to be drawn somewhere.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

I actually never opened the bar topic because I thought it was about a random tapas cafe ; only now, after reading this, I read the other topic. Title is misleading indeed. "Opening a bar" comes across to me as "opening a pub". The type of establishment the guy was wanting to open is clearly something totally different (even though in countries where prostitution is illegal, brothels are registered as pubs or cabarets usually...)


I did stop reading after a few pages but some people were a bit hard on the OP. Maybe he wanted to really open a fair and legal sex club with only women voluntarely working there (yes, these exist) and without drug and alcohol abuse. To keep illegal practices out is probably hard but the OP may be a bit naive on that one ; better naive than having bad intentions. I'd say the brothel "industry" should get out of the taboo atmosphere and that the practice should get legalised globally; at least governments could keep an eye on what happens there rather than underpaid girls working in bad conditions because it all happens underground.


That said, can someone enlighten me on the delights of visiting a brothel? The idea of having to pay for something as sex very much turns me off. The idea of having sex with no feelings of affection involved as opposed to making love to a girl I love, puts me off. The idea of being the 15th man in a row who had sex with that girl on the same day, is an extreme turn off.

So while I would legalise purely because it will happen anyway and what's legal is easier to control ; I don't understand people are willing to pay for these services. I'm not judging anyone who has been to brothels, it's their private life after all. But I just don't get it ...


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

gerrit said:


> I actually never opened the bar topic because I thought it was about a random tapas cafe ; only now, after reading this, I read the other topic. Title is misleading indeed. "Opening a bar" comes across to me as "opening a pub". The type of establishment the guy was wanting to open is clearly something totally different (even though in countries where prostitution is illegal, brothels are registered as pubs or cabarets usually...)
> 
> 
> I did stop reading after a few pages but some people were a bit hard on the OP. Maybe he wanted to really open a fair and legal sex club with only women voluntarely working there (yes, these exist) and without drug and alcohol abuse. To keep illegal practices out is probably hard but the OP may be a bit naive on that one ; better naive than having bad intentions. I'd say the brothel "industry" should get out of the taboo atmosphere and that the practice should get legalised globally; at least governments could keep an eye on what happens there rather than underpaid girls working in bad conditions because it all happens underground.
> ...


Gerrit, he was a troll..... turns up on many other forums under the same name with equally ridiculous posts from wanting to be a mobile mechanic and his girlfriend wants to be a hairdresser, to he runs a bmw breaker business .... he got off light imo


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey, at least the guy takes initiative in times of economical crisis, and he seems to adapt to very different types of professions easily


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> Gerrit, he was a troll..... turns up on many other forums under the same name with equally ridiculous posts from wanting to be a mobile mechanic and his girlfriend wants to be a hairdresser, to he runs a bmw breaker business .... he got off light imo


I don't get the 'he got off light'? He loved the experience and the fact he was the centre of attention. If he is a known troll then just delete him. By pampering to his wants surely you leave yourself open to further abuse.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

Trolls are fun though and provoke interesting debate


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> I don't get the 'he got off light'? He loved the experience and the fact he was the centre of attention. If he is a known troll then just delete him. By pampering to his wants surely you leave yourself open to further abuse.


Totally agree. He got everything he wanted out of that thread. I hate to see valued members of a forum get dragged into discussing outragous things in the guise of being open minded. I'd much rather somebody flagged the post as troll orientated right from the start. As for it being fun, personally, I don't find troll humour very interesting.
On the other hand, if you don't like what's being discussed then you don't have to read it or post. However, I do think it all reflects on the forum as a whole in the end. The quality of the posts and the subjects treated are what a forum _*is*_ after all.
Lastly illegal issues shouldn't be covered in this forum, and I don't think they are, but they sometimes come up. I think protitution is legal in Spain?? What's not legal is forcing people into it and where you do it is restricted I think.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ooooh the power!!! I'm gonna close it simply because its run its course and theres no more to be said!

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

The idea of being the 15th man in a row who had sex with that girl on the same day, is an extreme turn off.  :lol: Oh Gerrit, that's a classic. :clap2:


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Seriously, would you fancy that?! Even if you wear protection, the idea is just gross. I prefer to reserve sex to be practised with feelings of love involved, and in the arms of a girl I love. Call me old-fashioned in this one, I'd rather say I'm romantic 

I do think, even when closed, the topic should stay on the forum because I think it's wrong to apply censorship on subjects such as prostitution which unfortunately is a problem in many countries. Same with debates on for example the death penalty, drugs, ... Not very pleasant subjects, but we're all adults that should be capable of debating such issues, not?


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

gerrit said:


> Not very pleasant subjects, but we're all adults that should be capable of debating such issues, not?


Was that a debate? 

also I think there is a little too much focus on 'paid for sex' and avoidance of the problems of 'corruption and drugs'. The OP referred to paying a tax to the mafia. Does anyone think these people are nice simply offering public services to the masses and being a bit naughty by not paying tax?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Well my thoughts are probably controversial, but I think the whole prostitution thing should be legalised and cleaned up completely. Take away the illegality of it all and the sleaze and degradation that goes with it and you then have a proper business that pays it dues to the right people, doesnt get involved in the sex slave industry thing, and would be monitored and kept clean by the authorities

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> Well my thoughts are probably controversial, but I think the whole prostitution thing should be legalised and cleaned up completely. Take away the illegality of it all and the sleaze and degradation that goes with it and you then have a proper business that pays it dues to the right people, doesnt get involved in the sex slave industry thing, and would be monitored and kept clean by the authorities
> 
> Jo xxx


Aye, seconded...... and tax would have to be paid of course....... you would have thought the various governments would have sussed that one out by now eh



Doggy


----------



## Jewel003 (May 24, 2010)

Jo,

I totally agree with you, legalizing it all would make it far less attractive for the ones wanting to abuse the girls/women/clients etc...
Yep,




jojo said:


> Well my thoughts are probably controversial, but I think the whole prostitution thing should be legalised and cleaned up completely. Take away the illegality of it all and the sleaze and degradation that goes with it and you then have a proper business that pays it dues to the right people, doesnt get involved in the sex slave industry thing, and would be monitored and kept clean by the authorities
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Aye, seconded...... and tax would have to be paid of course....... you would have thought the various governments would have sussed that one out by now eh Doggy


In Greece prostitution is illegal but it didn't stop the Greek Government adding an estimated turnover from the business to their GDP just to keep within certain EU ratios.:confused2:


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

JBODEN said:


> In Greece prostitution is illegal but it didn't stop the Greek Government adding an estimated turnover from the business to their GDP just to keep within certain EU ratios.:confused2:


It didn't stop their economy descending into the brown stuff.....

Seriously though, decriminalizing it would send a lot of the bad guys scurrying for cover. No matter what your moral standpoint on the subject, it's always going be a part of society. Legalise it and control it. 

:ranger:


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, I do enjoy a good debate but... I really dont want to waste my time replying to posters who are not genuine but just there to wind people up. So I would have preferred it if it was deleted as I dont think its good to feed his ego by leaving it there. If someone is a known troll then I think it should be flagged up and deleted right away.

As for the illegal references, it is true that at first the thread didnt discuss anything illegal. However, I dont think any advice should be given that could be seen to be encouraging illegal activities. (Apart from anything else, I imagine this could potentially have legal implications for the forum and the posters in a court of law were any subsequent illegal activities carried out.)

I dont mind at all discussing this subject (or any other), particularly because it is such a big issue here but would prefer it, if it is possible, for the trolls to be weeded out on this forum.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> Well, I do enjoy a good debate but... I really dont want to waste my time replying to posters who are not genuine but just there to wind people up. So I would have preferred it if it was deleted as I dont think its good to feed his ego by leaving it there. If someone is a known troll then I think it should be flagged up and deleted right away.
> 
> As for the illegal references, it is true that at first the thread didnt discuss anything illegal. However, I dont think any advice should be given that could be seen to be encouraging illegal activities. (Apart from anything else, I imagine this could potentially have legal implications for the forum and the posters in a court of law were any subsequent illegal activities carried out.)
> 
> I dont mind at all discussing this subject (or any other), particularly because it is such a big issue here but would prefer it, if it is possible, for the trolls to be weeded out on this forum.


A very good and well put point, I'll add to that by saying that this is a subscriptionless (Free) forum, while situations such as this increase the number of hits the site gets, such a discussion could put off advertisers, the main source of revenue to the site.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

OK, I got interested in prostitution in Spain (not in a professional sense you understand!!?) and as to be expected it's a shady area. Couldn't find much clear info, but it seem that pimping and having a brothel are illegal. Being a prostitute is not. Here's a couple of links

SOS Femmes Accueil - Prostitution > 8 European countries compared

Spanish News-Prostitution | AMLASpain | News | Property | The Spanish Property MLS | Electronic Cigarettes

And the great Emma Thompson (actress) who presented the exhibition "The Journey" in Madrid last year. It tells the story of the sex trade and Emma, speaking in Spanish, told the reporters
*la venta y compra de mujeres y niños está sucediendo aquí delante de las narices de los madrileños" *
*The selling and buying of women and children is happening here, right in front of your noses*
And was much quoted in the press.
Emma Thompson: «Venden mujeres y niños en Madrid ante vuestras narices»


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

So to sell your body for sex is not illegal, but the law indicates no place where this "profession" can be exercised? Or does this basically mean a call girl who comes to your house/hotel is legal as long as they don't advertise themselves on the streets or behind neon-lit windows?


I heard stories that here in Barcelona girls just tend to provide their services in a dark alley in the Raval  I heard stories of just 5 euro for certain services which I cannot imagine makes a decent salary at the end of the month  The men silly enough to pay for that hopefully provide the protection against diseases themselves because I doubt that that's included in the price ...


Anyways, you gotta wonder who is the exploited: the women, or the men silly enough to pay for it. Lydia Lunch, an iconic artist in the no wave era (and coincidencally an expat in Spain) once stated that porn actually mainly shows the weaknesses of men rather than being insulting to women, because as she said, it's women having the power to make men pay for it. I kinda agree with that actually.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gerrit said:


> Anyways, you gotta wonder who is the exploited: the women, or the men silly enough to pay for it. Lydia Lunch, an iconic artist in the no wave era (and coincidencally an expat in Spain) once stated that porn actually mainly shows the weaknesses of men rather than being insulting to women, because as she said, it's women having the power to make men pay for it. I kinda agree with that actually.


I totally agree with that!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Actually I've just been and had my morning coffee in our local bar with a few friends and we were talking about this prostitution business - as you do!!?? We were chatting to some of the regulars, two of which are "police local" and they told us about a local brothel that has recently been closed down - the reason?????? The Brothel owner decided that they would no longer give the local guardia freebies!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

gerrit said:


> So to sell your body for sex is not illegal, but the law indicates no place where this "profession" can be exercised? Or does this basically mean a call girl who comes to your house/hotel is legal as long as they don't advertise themselves on the streets or behind neon-lit windows?
> They do advertise in the papers without problems as do the "relax houses" which surprise me more. Even seen full page ads for those.
> 
> I heard stories that here in Barcelona girls just tend to provide their services in a dark alley in the Raval  I heard stories of just 5 euro for certain services which I cannot imagine makes a decent salary at the end of the month  The men silly enough to pay for that hopefully provide the protection against diseases themselves because I doubt that that's included in the price ...
> ...


Caz.I


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> Actually I've just been and had my morning coffee in our local bar with a few friends and we were talking about this prostitution business - as you do!!?? We were chatting to some of the regulars, two of which are "police local" and they told us about a local brothel that has recently been closed down - the reason?????? The Brothel owner decided that they would no longer give the local guardia freebies!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, I have heard similar. There was a scandal a few years ago in Marbella concerning police who were alleged to have beaten up some of the women in a brothel for similar reasons.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

Instead of cutting teacher's salaries as the government just did, let's get to taxing this ever-so-profitable business! If a service costs 64EUR (in a "clean" puticlub) the government could be making 11 with the new IVA! Or, what's the luxury tax? Let's apply that.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

halydia said:


> Instead of cutting teacher's salaries as the government just did, let's get to taxing this ever-so-profitable business! If a service costs 64EUR (in a "clean" puticlub) the government could be making 11 with the new IVA! Or, what's the luxury tax? Let's apply that.


on that thought, income tax would have to be applied on the earnings as well:ranger:


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> on that thought, income tax would have to be applied on the earnings as well:ranger:


And the girls that work in such clubs tend to earn more than I make in a month in a week or two. :confused2: Sex sells better than English.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

halydia said:


> Instead of cutting teacher's salaries as the government just did, let's get to taxing this ever-so-profitable business! If a service costs 64EUR (in a "clean" puticlub) the government could be making 11 with the new IVA! Or, what's the luxury tax? Let's apply that.



Well why not???? Everyone knows it goes on, no government/council has ever been able to stop it and it is known as the oldest profession in the world. Theres this dreadful business of 3 prostitutes murdered in the UK at the moment, the news are talking quite openly about "the red light district", so its no secret. Why on earth then dont we simply accept it, legalise it, clean it up and tax it?????

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

jojo said:


> Well why not???? Everyone knows it goes on, no government/council has ever been able to stop it and it is known as the oldest profession in the world. Theres this dreadful business of 3 prostitutes murdered in the UK at the moment, the news are talking quite openly about "the red light district", so its no secret. Why on earth then dont we simply accept it, legalise it, clean it up and tax it?????
> 
> Jo xxx


I'll add another point to this ... why should what goes on behind closed doors be offensive to others? If it was legalised surely the criminal element, the horror stories of people forced into this work, the stigma attached to those working the trade, would go away.

The crooks rely on the fact it is an illegal/shady business and use that to keep the women in line


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

halydia said:


> Instead of cutting teacher's salaries as the government just did, let's get to taxing this ever-so-profitable business! If a service costs 64EUR (in a "clean" puticlub) the government could be making 11 with the new IVA! Or, what's the luxury tax? Let's apply that.


somebody is going to ask,so I might as well do it..... are those figures a result of "field research"


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> on that thought, income tax would have to be applied on the earnings as well:ranger:


This reminds me of a Dutch prostitute ( .. they are taxed on their earnings ..) that took her Government to the Hague because they refused to accept the cost of plastic surgery for breast enlargement as a genuine business expense.


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> If it was legalised surely the criminal element, the horror stories of people forced into this work, the stigma attached to those working the trade, would go away.


No necessarily. Although it is legal in Holland I read news reports of gangs being busted for forcing Eastern European girls into the trade. They enticed poor girls by offering them well paid jobs and then, when the girls arrived they took away their passports and subjected them to all sorts of horrors. 
On another subject, what about the 'gang master' in Italy who *enslaved *a large number of foreigners and forced them to work in the fields. If they refused they were shot!
Unfortunately 'legalisation' doesn't stop the criminal element. 
Mind you, taxation is legal but it's daylight robbery!


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> .. and it is known as the oldest profession in the world. QUOTE]
> 
> Oh! I thought that was politics. Anyway there is little difference.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

JBODEN said:


> No necessarily. Although it is legal in Holland I read news reports of gangs being busted for forcing Eastern European girls into the trade. They enticed poor girls by offering them well paid jobs and then, when the girls arrived they took away their passports and subjected them to all sorts of horrors.
> On another subject, what about the 'gang master' in Italy who *enslaved *a large number of foreigners and forced them to work in the fields. If they refused they were shot!
> Unfortunately 'legalisation' doesn't stop the criminal element.
> Mind you, taxation is legal but it's daylight robbery!


agreed it wouldn't cure the problem, but it would go a long way providing safety for the girls working in trade, plus save a fortune in court time, which in turn could lessen the tax burden


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

If prostitution is illegal in Spain, how come the brothel in the villa down the road from us openly advertises in 'Sur'.....the advert gives the street and house number as well as describing the services on offer.
IMO there is prostitution and prostitution (altho' I prefer to use the term 'sex work'). We really should differentiate.
On the one hand, 'high class' sex workers operating via expensive 'escort agencies' and commanding fees of £thousands. I have read that Governments make use of such agencies to 'entertain' foreign politicians, diplomats, members of trade delegations and so on. Many of these women hang out in the bars of 'good' London hotels, expensively dressed and known to hotel staff. They are well-educated, often graduates and multi-lingual.
There is of course an element of risk even in such a 'classy' working milieu but it is minimal and, like punting on roulette or currency speculation, the game is, as they say, worth the candle.
And then you have the wretched women who are on the streets to support a drug or alcohol habit, forced out by violent and exploitative pimps or have been trafficked. These sex workers conduct their trade in sordid bordellos, back street alleys or industrial estate car parks.
High risk as Jo says and truly degrading.
There is simply no comparison between these two types of sex work.
And what about men? I don't just mean sex workers who cater to gay or bisexual men - these also fall into the two categories I've described above.
There are men -loads of them in Spain -who offer their sexual services to women.
Altho' I cannot imagine any woman, however ill-favoured, having to pay for sex.
I accept that is a sexist comment but I believe it to be true.
IMO it should all be legalised and strictly controlled and taxed as has been the case in Germany for years.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> If prostitution is illegal in Spain, how come the brothel in the villa down the road from us openly advertises in 'Sur'.....the advert gives the street and house number as well as describing the services on offer.
> IMO there is prostitution and prostitution (altho' I prefer to use the term 'sex work'). We really should differentiate.
> On the one hand, 'high class' sex workers operating via expensive 'escort agencies' and commanding fees of £thousands. I have read that Governments make use of such agencies to 'entertain' foreign politicians, diplomats, members of trade delegations and so on. Many of these women hang out in the bars of 'good' London hotels, expensively dressed and known to hotel staff. They are well-educated, often graduates and multi-lingual.
> There is of course an element of risk even in such a 'classy' working milieu but it is minimal and, like punting on roulette or currency speculation, the game is, as they say, worth the candle.
> ...


I could be wrong, but I think prostitution is legal, but it is illegal to employ a prostitute or make money from them or by them. So if you own a brothel - it has to be a private hotel and you rent out the rooms for purposes that you no nothing about!???? I dont think that they are officially allowed to advertise either????

As for the "street prostitutes". I'm sure they would all but dissappear should "the oldest profession in the world" be made legal and presentable

Jo xxxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I could be wrong, but I think prostitution is legal, but it is illegal to employ a prostitute or make money from them or by them. So if you own a brothel - it has to be a private hotel and you rent out the rooms for purposes that you no nothing about!???? I dont think that they are officially allowed to advertise either????
> 
> As for the "street prostitutes". I'm sure they would all but dissappear should "the oldest profession in the world" be made legal and presentable
> 
> Jo xxxx


Ah....that explains it. It's not the brothel itself that advertises, there are about six separate ads from women who all work from that address. 
They've been advertising for months, tho' and Sur accepts the ads.
Some are definitely unerotic, tho': 'Behind the butchers, second floor, flat 2b' doesn't exactly offer the promise of sensual delights...
I've actually read an ad like that.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

There was a prostitute in Barcelona in 2003/4 , who took the hacienda / regional government to court , & won, over their refusal to allow her to pay tax & ni on here earnings.
I also watched a 'comando actualidad' programme last year on prostituition where they said that Spanish men spend 50 million €'s a week on prostitutes !


----------

